# Triangle Capital Corp TCAP



## Fraser19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Been watching this one for a while. 
I am curious as to what you guys think of it. Since July it has taken a dive, but it is also starting to creep back up. As far as I can see the company's holding as very diversified. Naturally as a BDC it has a high pay out ratio, currently the dividend is 9.38% Which is very high for a stock but not too far out of range for a BDC with its share price being lower right now.

I have search on the forum about it and I found some threads where it was mentioned back in 2013 but nothing more recent.

Curious if we have any people who hold this one, and what you guys think about it?


----------

